# Rack Pull vs RDL



## NJ-Surfer (Sep 30, 2009)

What is the major difference between a Rack Pull and a Roman Deadlift?
To me it seems like the same motion only the RDL goes a little further in the range of motion.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 30, 2009)

From my understanding you are right.  Rack pulls(which i found i was doing wrong) need to be done with pins set above knees so there is no focus on hamstrings.  More weight can be applied in rack pulls working on the width of back.
Its all new to me, so im sure someone with experience can chime in and better explain
kris


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 30, 2009)

i would just do deadlifts personally...

unless you think your legs dont need any work
in which case i would like to direct you back to the stickies


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2009)

You're right, they are essentially the same if the pins are set to a similar level.  The difference is the breaking of concentric/eccentric motion.  This is analogous to a box squat vs a traditional back squat.  Also, rack deadlifts leave room for varying the ROM.  Set it to work on your weak area in the deadlift.  If you get stuck on the floor, screw rack deadlifts.  You should work on speed deadlifts and perhaps platform deadlifts; maybe some rack pulls if you're failing because your grip sucks.  If you get stuck half way up, set the pins a little lower than that.  If you can't quite lock it out, then set the pin height higher.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 30, 2009)

Would Rack Pulls still fall under the lower pull split? Or, is it upper pull? I've read both that it hits the back more and that it's meant to strengthen the posterior chain. I just started doing them.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 30, 2009)

I like to set the pins just below the knees. Depends on goals. As CowPimp, if it's power you are after, focus on your week spot on deads. That's always been getting it off the ground for me. I like to rotate deads one week and rack pulls the other.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 1, 2009)

Another good thing about rack deadlifts that I didn't mention is the ability to adjust height based on mobility restrictions.  I have or have had clients unable to do a deadlift off the ground without rounding in the lumbar spine because of lacking hip mobility.  While working on that, we may start by doing rack pulls higher up and slowly lower it down as their mobility improves.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Oct 2, 2009)

CowPimp said:


> Another good thing about rack deadlifts that I didn't mention is the ability to adjust height based on mobility restrictions.  I have or have had clients unable to do a deadlift off the ground without rounding in the lumbar spine because of lacking hip mobility.  While working on that, we may start by doing rack pulls higher up and slowly lower it down as their mobility improves.



I find in my limited experience (just started doing these exercises) that the Rack Pull, which I do from just below my knees, works my shoulders and back while the RDL hits mostly the hamstrings (RDL goes to ~mid-shin). I use about 50% more weight on the RP vs RDL which I imagine is due to lower mobility/strength of legs (ie hamstrings). Does this sound correct? I haven't done any deadlifts as I think I need to build up strength with these exercises first. Although getting to deadlift is not really my goal.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 2, 2009)

On a side note, can someone explain to me the difference between Romanian Deadlifts and Stiff-Legged Deadlifts? I'm looking at examples online and they look like the same exercise.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 3, 2009)

This is just my take:

In a RDL, the knees are bent slightly (to activate the hamstrings) and the hips are pushed back.  In a SLDL, the hips are fixed above the legs and the torso lowers by bending at the waist.  Usually there's some rounding of the back in a SLDL.


----------



## TrueStrength (Jul 7, 2012)

*Unrelated*



CowPimp said:


> You're right, they are essentially the same if the pins are set to a similar level.  The difference is the breaking of concentric/eccentric motion.  This is analogous to a box squat vs a traditional back squat.  Also, rack deadlifts leave room for varying the ROM.  Set it to work on your weak area in the deadlift.  If you get stuck on the floor, screw rack deadlifts.  You should work on speed deadlifts and perhaps platform deadlifts; maybe some rack pulls if you're failing because your grip sucks.  If you get stuck half way up, set the pins a little lower than that.  If you can't quite lock it out, then set the pin height higher.




Hey there CowPimp! Awesome name man... and the pic to go along with it! 
I have a question that is not related to this topic (I apologize for breaking the thread) but I have to as it because I've researched it and still don't know the answer, and it seems like you know it. So here it is: What is the difference between the box squat and ass-to-grass squat? By "breaking of concentric/eccentric motion" do you mean that the only difference is the amortization phase where in the box squat you sit, wait, and then concentrically extend to standing and in the ATG you "bounce" at the bottom? I mean if that is what you mean, it makes sense. Is it? And is this the only difference that you know of?
Thank you!
Keep pimping those cows, playa


----------



## jadean (Jul 8, 2012)

You may want to start a new thread rook...everybody in this thread gave up lifting because they hurt their backs........


----------



## sasuke (Jul 11, 2012)

I think they are same or at least i thought they are.


----------

